# قاموس الأسماء التجارية والعلمية للمواد



## اللى ميتسمى (22 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء
يستخدم الكثير منا مراجع علمية وكتب أجنبية تحتوى على التركيبات السرية للكثير من المنتجات التجارية مثل الملمعات ، المنظفات ، الأسمدة وغيرها... ولكن كما نعرف فإن معظم المواد الخام تباع فى الأسواق تحت مسميات تجارية أخرى وهنا تحدث المشكلة فمثلا من منا يعرف أن الجملكة التى تستخدم فى تلميع الأخشاب وعمل الورنيشات اسمها الأجنبى shellac فلو بحثت فى الأنترنت عن كلمة جملكة لن تجد شيئا ولكن لو بحثت بالمصطلح الأجنبى فسوف تجد الكثير من المعلومات وهكذا...
وعلى الجانب الآخر فكثيرا ما نعرف الأسم الأجنبى للمادة ولكننا لا نعرف اسمها التجارى ونظل نبحث عنها بلا فائدة وقد تكون أمام أعيننا طول الوقت بأسم تجارى آخر ولا نعرف...مثلا ما هو الأسم التجارى لل carnauba wax? و stoddard solvent و غيرها..... علما بأن هذه المواد شائعة جدا فى عمل الورنيشات والملمعات بأنواعها ولكننا لا نعلم ان كانت تباع فى السوق تحت أى اسماء تجارية...
لذا أرجو من الأخوة تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأنه مهم جدا وكل واحد من الأخوة عنده مادة يعلم اسمها التجارى أو العكس يضعها فى هذا الباب ثم فى النهاية نرجو من أدارة المنتدى المحترمة تجميع هذه الأسماء وترتيبها أبجديا فى صورة قاموس سوف يكون مفيد جدااااااااا
ولكم تحياتى.......


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جدير بالأهتمام وانشاء الله سأقدم ما املك من معلومات


----------



## بلاستيك (29 أبريل 2009)

اخوتي كتب polymer book


----------



## ابود محمد (29 أبريل 2009)

نشكر الأخ على طرح هذا الموضوع الجدير بالأهتمام حقيقة مع اهمية التعريف بمجالات استخدام كل مادة


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير ووفققكم


----------



## hessin (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك لخي الفاضل --وكان واجب عليك ان تقدم نموذجا حتي يهتدي او نحتذي بمثله ويكون اللبنه الاول في بناء مقترحك الجميل --وياحبذا لو اقترن بالصور ويكون مشروع قاموس تجاري علمي بالصور ولك مني اعمق التقدير والشكر وللخوه الافاضل ******************اخوكم حسين عاصمي


----------



## SAIFASAD (21 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز ورائع ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا أخي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم موضوع جدير بالاهتمام يجب مراعاة هذا الموضوع_


----------



## palnet2007 (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي علي موضوعك الجيد


----------



## محمد 3646698 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

_:31::56:جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء_


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد ابو رضوى (14 مارس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز لك الشكر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 مارس 2010)

اين الجديد يرحمكم الله


----------



## king_magoo (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## رناحميد (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## يحى الوافى (22 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز هذا الموضوع فى منتهى الاهمية ونشكرك لعرضك لة:60:


----------



## phyyyyy (22 مايو 2010)

*شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## ابراهيم مصطفى2 (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (23 مايو 2010)

موضوع قيم بالفعل 
وال stoddard solvent هو mineral spirit


----------



## معاذ مأمون (12 مايو 2011)

الرجاء قاموس او مترجم لبعض المراجع الهندسية اللي باللغة الانجليزية....


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع حلو
مشكور اخ بلاستيك
عافاك الله


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (13 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين تفاعل اكثر من رائع ومواضيع مميزة


----------



## basemsh2003 (14 أغسطس 2011)

فكره رائعه جزاك الله خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين بلاستيك
موضوع رائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

انا كل مارح اقراه رح ابعتلك رد شكرهههههههه


----------



## م / احمد مسعود (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## رفل احمد عباس (21 أغسطس 2011)

منووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## abcd2008 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير ووفققكم*​


----------



## احمد ربيع (25 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يوفقنا كلنا 
بجد موضوع غايه فى الاهمية


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## hastiaref2007 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مازن81 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء من كتب ورد في هذا الموضوع ولكن الى الان لم نرى الجديد من الكاتب والاعضاء فيما يخص فكرة الموضوع


----------



## elqptan (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## pcb (5 يناير 2012)

*1 حامض الكبريتيك Sulphuric acid H2SO4 ماء البطارية
2 حامض النيتريك Nitric acid HNO3 تفاعل النترات مع حمض الكبريتيك
3 نترات الامونيوم Ammonium nitrate NH4NO3 سماد زراعي "تركيز من 32% إلى 34%
تفاعل غاز الامونيا مع حمض النيتريك

4 نترات البوتاسيوم POTASSIUM NITRATE KNO3 سماد زراعي أو* *
تستخرج من روث الماعز
5 نترات الصوديوم SODIUM NITRATE NaNO3 تفاعل ملح الطعام مع حمض النيتريك
6 نترات الرصاص LEAD NITRATE Pb(NO3)2 تفاعل الرصاص مع حامض النيتريك
7 نترات الباريوم Barium nitrate BaNO3 تفاعل الباريوم مع حامض النيتريك
8 نترات اليوريا Urea nitrate Co(NO3)2 تفاعل اليوريا مع حامض النيتريك
9 حامض الليمون Citric acid C6H8O7 يباع في البقالات
10 حامض الهيدروكلوريك Hydrochloric acid HCl منظف الحمامات يباع في البقالات
11 حامض الخلليك Acetic acid C2H4O2 تركيز الخل
12 حامض الهيدروزيك Hydrozic acid HN3 اكسد الهيدرازين باستعمال H2O2
13 كبريتات النحاس Copper sulfate CuSO4 تفاعل النحاس مع حامض الكبريتيك
14 كبريتات البوتاسيوم Potassium sulfate K2SO4 تفاعل هدروكسيد البوتاسيوم مع حامض الكبريتيك
15 كبريتات الألمنيوم Alluminum solfate Al2(SO4)3 (تسمى الشبة) أو
تفاعل الألمنيوم مع حامض الكبريتيك
16 كبريتات الصوديوم Sodium sulfate Na2SO4 تفاعل الصوديوم مع حامض الكبريتيك
17 كبريتات الصوديوم Sodium sulfite Na2SO4 تستخدم لإزالة الألوان بعد التبييض
18 كبريتيت هيدروجين الصوديوم Sodium hydro sulfite NaHSO3 تستخدم في عملية التحميض كمثبت
19 كلوريد البوتاسيوم Potassium chloride KCl الملح البديل لأمراض الضغط الدموي
20 كلوريد الامونيوم Ammonium chloride NH4Cl تفاع لحمض الكلوردريك والامونيا
21 كلوريد الصوديوم Sodium chloride NaCl ملح الطعام
22 كلورات البوتاسيوم Potassium chloride KCLO3 مبيد الاعشاب الضارة
يحضر بأكسدة كلوريد البوتاسيوم
23 كلورات الصوديوم Sodium chlorate NaCLO3 يحضر بأكسدة كلوريد الصوديوم
24 الزئبق Mercury Hg تستعمل في موازين الحرارة. أو عند العشابين "السحر"
25 أزيد الصوديوم Soduim azid NaN3 معامل المحاليل الطبية
26 اليود Iodine I الصيدليات كمطهرالجروح
27 هيدروكسيد الامونيا Ammonium hydroxide NH4OH يباع ف الصيدليات ويستعمل في صبغة الشعر
يحضر من نترات المنيوم
28 هيدروكسيد الصوديوم Soduim hydroxide NaOH صود الغسيل. أو
يحضر من ملح الطعام
29 هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
Potassium hydroxide KOH صناعة الصابون السائل
30 بروكسيد الهيدروجين Hydrogen peroxide H2O2 يباع في الصيدليات كمطهر أو يستعمل لصبغ الشعر
31 الأسيتون ِAcetone C3H6O مذيب صباغة الاظافر
32 الهكسامين Hexamine C6H12N4 دواء للمسالك البولية
الفحم الابيض
33 اليوريا Urea Co(NH2)2 سماد زراعي 46%-
34 بودرة ألمنيوم Alluminum powder Al في محلات بيع زيوت الدهان
35 بودرة المغنسيوم Magnesium Mg يستخدم في صناعة التماثيل
36 بودرة الكبريت Sulfur powder S في محلات بيع مواد الزراعة
37 بودرة الفحم Charcoal powder C6H2O بعد حرق الأخشاب
38 معدن الصوديوم Soduim ****l Na بواسطة التحليل الكهربي لملح الطعام
39 معدن الفسفور Phosphorous P4 يدخل في صناعة سموم الحشرات
40 معدن الزنك Zinc powder Zn يستخدم في الطلاء
41 سداسي كلوروايثان Hexachloroethane C2Cl6 يحضر بكلورة الايثان
42 بارانيتروانلين pranitroanaline C6H4NH2(NO2) يحضر بنترجة الانيلين
43 الانيلين aniline C6H5NH2 يستخدم في الصباغة* ويحضر من البنزين
44 التلوين toluene C6H5CH3 يستخدم في الدهان وصناعة الصمغ
45 أكسيد الحديدوز ferrous oxide Fe2O3 من صدأ الحديد الأسود المغناطيس
46 أكسيد الحديديك ferric oxide Fe3O4 من صدأ الحديد الأحمر العادي
47 أكسيد الباريوم Barium oxide BaO بأكسدة عنصر الباريوم
48 انهيدرس هيدرازين anhydrous hydrazine N2H4 تفاعل غاز الامونيا مع هيبوكلوريت
49 هيدرازين هيدرات hydrazine hydrate N2H5OH الصوديوم في وجود جلائين وأسيتون
50 الكحول الايثيلي ethyl alcohol C2H5OH الكحول الطبي العادي
الصيدليات
51 الكحول الميثيلي methyl alcohol CH3OH المختبرات
52 الفينول phenol C6H5OH في الصيدليات يحضر من الأسبرين
53 الفانفتول phanphthol C10H8O يستعمل في الصباغة وضد التأكسد
54 الجلسرين gylycerine C3H5(OH)3 في الصيدليات لتليين الجلد "مرطب"
55 الجليكول glycol C2H8O2 تركيز سائل تبريد محرك السيارات
56 اوكسلات الامونيوم ammonium oxalate C2H8N2O4 يستخدم كمثبت للخلائط الكيميائية
57 برمنجنات البوتاسيوم potassium permanganate KMNO4 من الصيدليات ويستخدم لتطهير المياه. دواء للامراض الجلدية
58 النتروبنزين nitro benzene C6H5NO2 منظف لآلة التصوير ويحضر من البنزين
59 كربونات الصوديوم sodium carbonate Na2CO2 محلات البقالة صودا طعام
60 بيكربونات الصوديوم sodium bicarbonate NaHCO3 محلات البقالة صناعة الحلوى "خميرة الحلوى"
61 برافين(زيت) paraffin * الصيدليات كمسهل قبل العمليات
62 نترات الفضة silver nitrate AgNO3 في التصوير الفوتوغرافي
تفاعل الفضة مع النتريك
63 نفتالين naphthalene C10H8 الكافور لحفظ الملابس والفراش
64 فازلين vaseline C15H32 الصيدليات البقالات. "مرطب اليدين"
65 كربونات الكالسيوم (قشر البيض)
66النشادر(هيدروكسيد الامنيوم) في الصيدليات أو العطاريين
67فوسفات المغنسيوم (ملح أنجليزي) في الصيدليات أو العطاريين
68هيدركسيد الصوديم الصلب منتج يستخدم كمسلك للبلاعات
نسألكم الدعاء
منقول للفائدة القصوى.
*


----------



## Eng Mohamad Nagy (5 يناير 2012)

*مشكوووووور اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع ويااااااااااااااااارب يتم والكل يشارك بما عنده من معلومات*​


----------



## ahmed sameri (6 يناير 2012)

_بارك الله فيك_​


----------



## المحب للله (15 يناير 2012)

اللى ميتسمى قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> يستخدم الكثير منا مراجع علمية وكتب أجنبية تحتوى على التركيبات السرية للكثير من المنتجات التجارية مثل الملمعات ، المنظفات ، الأسمدة وغيرها... ولكن كما نعرف فإن معظم المواد الخام تباع فى الأسواق تحت مسميات تجارية أخرى وهنا تحدث المشكلة فمثلا من منا يعرف أن الجملكة التى تستخدم فى تلميع الأخشاب وعمل الورنيشات اسمها الأجنبى shellac فلو بحثت فى الأنترنت عن كلمة جملكة لن تجد شيئا ولكن لو بحثت بالمصطلح الأجنبى فسوف تجد الكثير من المعلومات وهكذا...
> وعلى الجانب الآخر فكثيرا ما نعرف الأسم الأجنبى للمادة ولكننا لا نعرف اسمها التجارى ونظل نبحث عنها بلا فائدة وقد تكون أمام أعيننا طول الوقت بأسم تجارى آخر ولا نعرف...مثلا ما هو الأسم التجارى لل carnauba wax? و stoddard solvent و غيرها..... علما بأن هذه المواد شائعة جدا فى عمل الورنيشات والملمعات بأنواعها ولكننا لا نعلم ان كانت تباع فى السوق تحت أى اسماء تجارية...
> لذا أرجو من الأخوة تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأنه مهم جدا وكل واحد من الأخوة عنده مادة يعلم اسمها التجارى أو العكس يضعها فى هذا الباب ثم فى النهاية نرجو من أدارة المنتدى المحترمة تجميع هذه الأسماء وترتيبها أبجديا فى صورة قاموس سوف يكون مفيد جدااااااااا
> ولكم تحياتى.......


*السلام عليكم اولا*
ياريت ياجماعه الي عنده اي ملف او اسم كتاب يتبرع وينزله لاني بجد انا محتاج 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abu zainab (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يارك الله فيك أخ pcb
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ربيع (20 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع هام جدا وكفانا كلمات شكر ولنتوجه بالشكر العملى وهو بداية انشاء القاموس المقترح


----------



## hawk1282 (13 فبراير 2013)

موضوع يستحق الإهتمام


----------



## SAIFASAD (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا عمل رائع..........................


----------



## hawk1282 (15 فبراير 2013)

هذا الموضوع قيم ويفيد الجميع


----------



## hawk1282 (15 فبراير 2013)

الشكر الجزيل للأخ الذي نوه لهذا الموضوع


----------



## رايان المحبة (19 فبراير 2013)

فكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## جاسرو (3 مارس 2013)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------

